# MISC | Disabled Passengers



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Passengers with disabilities say they want to remain in wheelchairs on flights *
CBC _Excerpt_
August 2, 2022

When James Glasbergen boarded an Air Transat flight departing from Toronto to London on June 30, he was excited to begin his journey to see the Rolling Stones play live in Europe.

What the 46-year-old quadriplegic man from Kitchener, Ont., wasn't looking forward to was getting out of his custom-fitted electric wheelchair and into an airplane seat, as required by federal law.

His concerns turned out to be warranted after airline staff helping to transfer Glasbergen to his seat dropped him in the aisle, setting off a more than three-minute struggle to lift the 200-plus-pound man from the floor and set him upright.

...

But the negative experiences passengers like Graham and Glasbergen face when flying extend beyond being required to sit in a seat.

Graham says her wheelchair was damaged twice on the same WestJet trip from Toronto to Winnipeg over the Canada Day weekend. 

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/air-travel-wheelchairs-1.6536252


----------

